# [Video] Educational cubing session with annotations



## Konsta (Feb 3, 2009)

I made an hour video session on just plain 3x3x3 cubing for fun and learning,
after lubing and adjusting the tension on my new type C DIY,
here are the best and worst things in it with annotations:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9rZAM3Iw3Q

I've never done anything quite like this before,
so any comments and suggestions are welcome


----------



## Odin (Feb 3, 2009)

Your cube looks pretty beastly !


----------



## Konsta (Feb 3, 2009)

It is a very nice cube.
I/we have 4 Rubiks DIYs that are good too, but this fits better for me,
it keeps itself together better. Firm. With my technique it better should be. 
I'm planning to buy at least 1 type C more and some type D's too.
Probalby A's also, but first I have to gain some money


----------

